# Lycan's Gorilla Farm sponsored log



## lycan Venom

Alright gentleman the sponsored log is going to kick off!

I will be posting the exact products, dosages, diet plan and training regimen in a bit. The package just arrived and I am testing out he Cialis on the wife tonight, so i hope to be busy for a few hours!


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright well the cialis had me busy for a while and is legit. Ill get on to posting all the details tomorrow. I will also be donating blood to get some simple blood tests as a marker of comparison for pre and post cycle donations. I think I'll start an IG account for daily updating as I'll be doing D.I.Y. "cryo" therapy on my mid section and pecs to help stimulate fat burn off. Think the IG will help with accountability and show the progression. 

This will be an awesome log and transformation for all the non competitive bodybuilders and athletes to follow along with.


----------



## psych

This sounds awesome


----------



## lycan Venom

Sorry guys I got caught up with kids stuck at home this whole week and up my ass. I'm currently writing everything out to copy and paste and start the logging.

This log is about me getting back into shape as quick as possible as I fell off the bandwagon with diet and exercise. All those out of shape dads wanting quick results to get summer beach ready will want to follow along.


----------



## lycan Venom

*Logging Begins Now!*

Alright gentleman, it begins now! This log is going to be a come back to the world of lifting iron and dieting. I have been overly consumed with building a business and allowed myself to go to the point where I have no core muscles and a bloated pot belly and moobs! Okay, okay I may be a bit dramatic but that’s what I see in the mirror and feel haha.

The goal of this log is to get me back into shape in the shortest amount of time while using what most competitors will consider athletic "therapeutic" doses. This is more for the guys who lurk on this forum and are sketchy about ordering from our sponsors. This is for the out of shape "dad bods" that want to get ready for the summer time or are considering making a healthy choice of dieting, working out and want to use anabolics to help speed up the process. (Let’s not get side tracked and argue about how everyone uses anabolics differently and or misuse them).

So here is the stacked 10 week cycle:

Tren E 400 ew
Masteron E 400 ew
Test E 50mg ew
Aromasin 12.5 md eod
Cialis 5mg ed
GW 501516 20mg ed
Anavar 40mg ed
winstrol 25mg ed
CBD Cannabidiol 80mg ed


Why include Cialis?

Testosterone use has an increased risk of prostate enlargement. Cialis reduces these risks by relaxing the smooth muscles of the prostate upon regular administration. Cialis fights hypertension and can definitely benefit someone with high blood pressure using testosterone or any other steroid that can cause BP elevation. It has been proven through studies that our measure of inflammation (C-reactive protein measure) drastically improves when taking Cialis, and this is most largely due to Cialis preventing plaque buildup in our arteries. This process reduces risks of cardiovascular disease.


Why so many DHT compounds?

Winstrol has the ability to greatly increase strength and this can translate into both power and speed. Many studies have shown it can have a positive impact on strengthening tendons and it’s good for the bones. It reduces SHGB, increases free testosterone, enhance protein synthesis, increase nitrogen retention in the muscles, increases red blood cell count, and slightly inhibits glucocorticoid hormones. I use this for the strength and increase athletic potential for my cardio.

Anavar has shown in studies it has the ability to promote enhanced cardiovascular endurance. Anavar is one of the only true fat burning steroids as it has been shown to directly promote lipolysis. Many attribute this to its ability to firmly bind to the androgen receptor, as well as in its ability to reduce thyroid-binding globulin, as well as increase thyroxine-binding prealbumin. Anavar during the cutting phase will also burn fat at a more efficient rate. The rate of recovery is enhanced, as well as muscular endurance, it also increases strength, increases nitrogen retention in the muscles, decreases SHBG, and inhibits glucocorticoid hormones.

Masteron is well-known for being one of the only anabolic steroids with strong anti-estrogenic properties. It promotes a harder look for those under 10% body fat and can also enhance fat loss. It also promotes significant boosts in strength with a slight improvement in recovery and muscular endurance.

********

Aromasin is my second choice ancillary drug as the source did not have arimidex. However it will get the job done in helping to combat any estro issues.

GW 501516 is being added to aid in cardio as Tren really kills my breathing and endurance. The few times I used GW it really helped me to kick ass in cardio while on tren more so than Ephedrine ever did.

I am also supplementing with Ephedrine to help me wake up in the morning and keep me going through out the long days of caring for my kids all day, college classes and running my business. I’m working on a decent sleeping plan as it is necessary for growth but my special needs child keeps me up all night sometimes.

I am also supplementing with my personal brand of CBD Cannabidiol oil to aid in combating depression, Tren anger issues and insomnia. It also aids in bone repair among many other beneficial reasons. I will not speak more about it as I am not a sponsor yet and do not want to disrespect the board or violate rules.

******

This is just something to consider, but the reality is if you do your due diligence the BMI is a government plan that failed and does not calculate properly. It does not properly take into account my muscle mass vs body fat but it does help with an overall heart health plan. The issue is taking measurements for body fat, bmi and bmr does nothing for a weightlifter that has more muscle than body fat. I'll admit I have more body fat around my organs and on my mid-section and pecs that anywhere else. I provide this info just for shits and giggles because I have used multiple calculators and get drastic results still saying I am morbidly obese. Trying to calculate body fat is a joke without a hydrostatic testing.

This is the before logging picture:




Weight:
210lbs

Height:
5'10

Age:
32

Body Fat 14-28% ! (weight & waist measurement) iffy??? I Bloat from food allergies

BMI: 
31-39.7

BMR: 
2,046
kcal/day

BMR w/Activity Factor: moderate activity
3,105
kcal/day

BMR w/Activity Factor: high activity
3,451
kcal/day

Based on the Broca formula, your ideal weight is 154.37 lbs.
Based on the Devine formula, your ideal weight is 160.94 lbs.
Based on the Robinson formula, your ideal weight is 156.53 lbs.
Based on the Miller formula, your ideal weight is 154.98 lbs.
Based on the Hamwi formula, your ideal weight is 166 lbs.
Based on the Lemmens formula, your ideal weight is 153.33 lbs.
Based on the BMI range formula, your ideal weight is between 128.93 lbs and 174.24 lbs.

*******

Now with the bullshit above in mind, I only want the best me. I want to be the best I can be physically. My goal is subjective only to myself as I am not competing in bodybuilding or sports. I want to be lean, strong and ready to fucking ***inate and decimate anything that stand in between me or my family’s protection if shit ever hit the fan. Besides tossing my 5yr old special son around that is as big as an 8 yr old with a mind of a 1yr old for fun or in an emergency, I want it to be a breeze and not die in exhaustion after a couple steps. I will be going off mirror image and how I feel physical feel and respond to work outs.

The goal is any change in diet will promote a physical change. Including anabolics only speeds up the process and increases muscularity. I plan to actually have a caloric deficit not counting macros or calories per se but be under by 500-1000 calories using my 40+ keto diet nutrition plan I posted in the diet section of the forum. I am cutting out all soda (yeah that’s all I drink... I’m allergic to water ;p). I am also watching what I eat as I cannot ingest any fruit and some main starch vegetables such as potatoes as I have a latex allergy that fucking ruined eating and growing plant based foods! So my diet will actually be pretty fucking restrictive and mainly consist of chicken, fish and some bison with rice, sweet potatoes if I can tolerate it and idk what else just yet. I am staying away from anything dairy sadly so no whey protein for me. I am supplementing with just BCAA and Creatine and possibly eggs for as long as I can tolerate the heart burn for the higher biological availability of protein. Low carb, moderate fat and high protein will be the ideal situation for me.

********

Workout regimen will consist of 6 days on 1 full day off. 1-1.5hr weight lifting with a 20-30min moderate cardio activity following. I will also conduct core cardio using a medicine ball and sand bag that consist of Tabata & North Carolina's basketball routines most likely daily or every other day to help build core strength and flatten up my mid-section. I like using a mixture of supersets between isolated and compound exercises and utilize what I think are the best:

traps: shrugs and upright rows
shoulders: military press, raises, jammer
chest: incline press, pushups, flys, dips

bi's: hammer curls, concentration, preacher
tri's: tricept extension, bench dip
forearm: wrist curls

quads: squat, lunge, 
calves: barbell, weights, standing calf raise
hamstring: lying leg curls

lower back: weighted hyperextensions
middle back: t-bar row, bent over row, one arm long bar row, bent over two arm row, one arm bar bell row, inverted row
Lats: pull ups

Cardio will consist of walking a few mi up and down high grade hills, medicine ball and sand bag routine, stationary bike after workouts and sport plyometrics while working with my special son to lose weight and build his core as well.


----------



## TripleOvertime

Right on man.  One thing is for sure, you got good products to help you along the way.


----------



## big_rich

I'm stoked to see your results man. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom

Well I got the fucking flu. Im dying from body aches, the runs and a sinus infection. All the Kids are sick too. I wont be hittinf the weights for maybe 2 more days. Ruined my plans.


----------



## big_rich

lycan Venom said:


> Well I got the fucking flu. Im dying from body aches, the runs and a sinus infection. All the Kids are sick too. I wont be hittinf the weights for maybe 2 more days. Ruined my plans.


Damn all bad. Get better soon bro 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom

Im doped up on 3 bang drinks (900mg caffiene) and 40mg ephedrine right now. Might hit up urgent care and see if i can get some of that purple medicine syrup to help with the bloody nose and body aches. This shit sucks. At least im not really eating so... maybe itll help lmfao


----------



## AR-15

Hey LV!!! Hope you feel better soon because I’m really interested in seeing your results as the come! I really appreciate all the info you’ve given as well. That really sheds some light on exactly what your doing and why! Also I know this is easy for me to say but some of the best gains you will make are made during workouts when you under the weather. Push through it buddy!!!!Good Luck!!!AR....


----------



## Agon

will be following

is the 50mg test E a typo?


----------



## Concreteguy

Very interested to see your scale weights and pics!


----------



## lycan Venom

I finally feel better. I can breath and my tonsils are not swollen to where they impede my breathing. I am starting day zero now and will report tomorrow about any PIP or issues. Im hoping it is a smooth easy process. Considering hitting my delts instead of glutes as I think i built up a tremendous amount of scar tissue and callous skin. Only issue for me is i break out with backne if i start pinning my delts usually. Currently my skin is the clearest it has been for almost 5 years and i really do not want it to come back.

Anyways, here we go. I will start the cryo tomorrow. Im just using some ice packs for my pecs and the large ice chest ice cube (bubble wrapp) to place on my abs and obliques for 15-30mins daily.. i'll see if does help or if it was just b.s.


----------



## lycan Venom

Been busy house shopping and with business. Since the diet change I have been a bit tired and more hangry with the calorie deficit. I am sore as fuck but having good work outs. No PIP or knots, everything was smooth as butter! Very excited to make a quick change and start feeling better mentally and physically.

The cialis has me busy a lot too lmfao


----------



## lycan Venom

I am starting to gain strength and feel more pumped up lately. My appetite has increased but have it in check using the ephedrine. I feel like death during cardio but the mental placebo effect of using GW helps me a lot. Horny 24/7 and trying to fuck my wife every chance I get. I need tondrink more water as I am getting muscle cramps in my palms and maybe stressed out as my fucking face feels like it is twitching. Kind of stressed out a out business, school, kids and moving but the work outs are like therapy now.


----------



## Nattydread

Good to see you are back in the saddle bud. Watch out with that stress it can really effect every part of you. I’ll be keeping up with your log as you are very detailed and I always learn something from you. Take care and god bless brother


----------



## lycan Venom

Nattydread said:


> Good to see you are back in the saddle bud. Watch out with that stress it can really effect every part of you. I’ll be keeping up with your log as you are very detailed and I always learn something from you. Take care and god bless brother



Thank you for the kind words! It helps to motivate me to keep at it and work out harder.


----------



## lycan Venom

I am starting to heal quicker from the ***S. I've really been pushing myself to the point of throwing up during workouts with just pure intensity. In about a week or two I will start training in Jiu Jitsu and boxing to supplement more cardio time. Im not sure if it is just my mental state or the gear but if i wasn't on gear, I dont think I would be surviving the physical torture of working out lol. I really want to be back on my A game and I feel that the orals are helping a lot. The injectables should be kicking in right about now, so I am expecting big changes soon.


----------



## lycan Venom

Today I am feeling great. Like I can lift heavy and it wouldn't feel like shit. Mentally just clear and motivated. Not as sore and really just energized.


----------



## lycan Venom

Ok i am stepping up the cardio a bit more with daily 2hr jiu jitsu trainings starting my day at 5am until 7am. Then hitting the weights & stationary bike and or tabata sand bag and medicine ball workout. The injections are very smooth and no intial burn however I think it may come down to pin location as I cant put pressure on certain parts of my glutes post injection for a day or else the burn/sting is a bitch. Other than that no issues. Strength is increasing, endurance is building up slowly and appetite isn't crazy.

I did make a change and am running test the same dose as tren now because I just don't feel the same with test low and tren high. Hopefully i made a good call.


----------



## lycan Venom

Got a little distracted the past 3 days after finding out that my expected baby has VSD (whole in the heart) so I have been stressed out to the point of making me sick and keeping busy running kids around to everything. Haven't really ate but sticking to low carbs and high protein. Started Jiu-jitsu training and damn am i out of shape and sore. The gear is helping with quick recover though. I plan to really dig in increasing weights and reps and intensity in cardio.


----------



## lycan Venom

Finally getting hyped up during workouts. Feeling more strength and horny 24/7. I am becoming more irritated easier and short tempered, so I got to get it in check.


----------



## lycan Venom

If any is question whether the gear is legit ..... I lost my cool and kicked my front door because the lock pins & springs are failing and the keys get stuck and wont unlock. I ended up breaking my right foot's big toe damn it. Now im pissed off even more. Fucking tren.


----------



## lycan Venom

The jiujitsu training and workouts have been taking a toll on me. Think the damn kids got me sick yet again! Feeling like the flu or maybe an issue with hormones giving me flu symptoms. Strength was up but the past couple days been feeling drained. The gear is rock solid so far though. My sex drive is way too high and cialis doesnt help... i am so fucking horny im starting to dry hump womens' legs. Having short temper issues from the tren though. Going to ad in a brisk walk of 1 mi with steep incline/decline and work up to 3mi and work on a 8min/mile walk like I did a year or so ago.


----------



## squatster

You keep getting sick 
Need to break every thing down
What exactly are you taking now?


----------



## RBRB

Will be following


----------



## lycan Venom

squatster said:


> You keep getting sick
> Need to break every thing down
> What exactly are you taking now?



Dude! I know. Idk wtf the issue is. Idk if i should blame my kids or be worried about a compromised immune system. Oddly it lasted 2 maybe 3 days. It started like allergies and my wife blamed my pollinating plants as I'm breeding but but it went into a body ache and head ache. Rest, theraflu and homemade CBD has me up and running again. Woke up today feeling a lot better. Took the yesterday and today off from physical strain but will get back with it tomorrow.


----------



## lycan Venom

Feeling amazing now. Strength is off the charts. Endurance is picking up. My sex drive hasn't been like this in a long time. Im banging the wife so much my junk is sore. The gear is legit! Diet is still a pain in the ass and im fighting off cravings for soda and junk food like chips but im maintaining it. I have increased my work outs by 1 working set full rep. and pushing 20lbs over on each exercise the from my last 1 rep. Max. Performance is definitely improving markedly. I am still cautious of over doing it as i do not want to mess up my labram tear in my right shoulder or get stiff elbows. Im making a good comeback though and I just want to do it safely and smart without having my tendons or ligaments give out because muscles will grow stronger quicker.


----------



## lycan Venom

So i didnt something a little different. I took an old ass idea I learned in highschool weight lifting class. 21's... did my chest, bi's and tri's. The pump was actually amazing. I still feel like a fat ass but looking in the mirror I wasn't as bad as I think. I actually felt and saw this weird snapping effect in my tri's and bi's. Didn't hurt but felt like hitting the funny bone and like long strings were being moved from left to right. Hard to articulate what i saw and felt but have had it happen a few times usually when im out of shape and not hitting weights and come back to it.


----------



## big_rich

Awesome log bro 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom

I am sore as shit today. Not stiff but ***S is kicking my ass today. I will time my walking today and keep track of it starting now. Today is leg day so I plan to really hit them hard and will be crying about it later haha.


----------



## lycan Venom

I apologize to Gorilla Farm for not posting. In my head I was updating here but realized i never did.

The work out intensity has really increased. After each workout I am pumped as fuck, rock solid amd stretched out that i feel trapped in my skin. Worried about stretch marks. After each work out i feel fucking amazing better than busting a nut or smoking a fat blunt of CBD. Just a major endorphine and anandamide increase.

Waking up with hard ons that hurt is awesome too. Get to plow the wife every morning and she isn't complaining about the extra girth from the blood flow. 

I am making steady progress adding extra reps and weight to each exercise but still cautious about not over doing to quick to avoid fucking up my shoulder. Yesterdays chest & tri workout had my shoulder area clicking and hurting a bit. Not as bad as before and today i feel fine with no issues. 

The ice packs on my chest and mid section daily seem like a therapy session in its self. Something similar to an ice bath that pro athletes do after training or games. 

My appetite has decreased dramatically. I try to force myself to eat something but it has come down to once a day. Something i have been used to during cutting phases. Intermittent fasting is a big debated topic but i am firm believer it is good for the body. I some how just do it naturally even when i dont want to. Only time my appetite increases is when i am fully active all day and on EQ.


----------



## lycan Venom

I pussied out and took the past 2 days off. I've been being a little bitch about lower back pumps and swollen tri's. I hit my back and bi's really hard going all out and the day prior to that I did chest and tri's. I ended up paying for it as my back and neck is stiff, my arms feel swollen/bruised like no circulation or dead arms and my lower back feels pumped off and on. I hope i fucking grow and get stronger and get over joint pain too. Only eating once a day and calories are too low, but i just can eat. I've been having heart burn and feeling nauseous daily for about 3 weeks and it is taking a toll. Today wasn't as bad and thinking it has a lot to do with too much caffeine intake and popping orals on an empty stomach maybe. 

Trying to really get shit on point but it's been difficult with my daily life.


----------



## aon1

Sounds like the run is getting the job done ....look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## lycan Venom

I have been MIA for almost 2 weeks and within those 2 weeks I wasn't able to lift or even had the ability to eat or ingest orals and want to take injections. My kids brought home some type of "cold" that really fucked us all up bad. My throat was swollen, mucus out of eyes 24/7, sinus infection, lungs filled with mucus felt like i was drowning, pounding headache (migrain) and earaches. If I felt like shit, I know my poor kids were in torment. All we did was sleep round the clock and load up on over the counter meds and antibiotics. 

I am now at the tail end and only dealing with a slight cough and swollen throat (feels like when your a kid and get your feelings hurt and want to cry + an allergic reaction) I can't swallow for shit. I declined Betamethasone because it will be counter productive to using AAS/PEDS and it actually puts me into a manic rage (unlike Tren's anger/irritation).

So anyways, come Monday I will push to start back up again. At least I lost some weight from not eating but it's most likely muscle smfh. I got to come back hard and get back in shape quick.


----------



## lycan Venom

Gorilla Farm hooked me up with extra and it is still here for my use so I am going beyond the initial 10 week trial. I will continue to log until it runs out and be able to post a definitively better physique post cycle picture. I want to do our sponsor right.


----------



## lycan Venom

Ok guys i am back on the wagon! Went to sleep early with a light dinner. Woke up early and went to jiujitsu. The cardio was brutal and i was hacking up my lungs but im feeling a lot better being active. Had a decent breakfast and will be hitting the weights and pinning and popping orals later today. Will keep updates more consistent now that im back.


----------



## big_rich

Thanks big Mann for following thru with your log. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom

Woke up today sore as shit! My fucking calves and quads are tight. It wasn't even a hard intense cardio warm up. Being sick really took a toll on me. I feel like i'm starting all over again. Watched generation iron3 and it motivated me to want to get back to that classic physique level again. Maybe finally do a show in the winter here in San Diego. I've been chasing other dreams and to just get on a stage once woukd be an accomplishment and to place top 3 would be awesome. So now that I am dedicated to that level, I'm taking this deadly serious and putting a few minor things i've been working on back to the back burner. I have enough gear to run longer and help get me on track. Lets do this! Strict diet and hard workouts!


----------



## lycan Venom

Cardio has been kicking my ass! My calves and quads are always sore. Been going at it hard with the jiu jitsu competition team and some of these fuckers are inconsiderate rough housers, so some of my joints are getting stiff/sore from joint locks. The rolling in its self is a real cardio workout. Lifting wise I am easing back into hitting it hard and heavy as I still feel weaker than I was a before getting sick. Started to focus on my legs a lot this past week as I want to stay proportional and would like to have more mass in them. The gear is solid stuff and I am sure with the rest that is left I am still going to achieve great results. The orals are easy to swallow and not big ass pills. The oils are smooth and easy to pin without having to fight with the plunger and move the needle around causing damage and pain. So far the gear has worked great and it is just me dealing with coming back strong from being sick but im doing better. I only have lung congestion which makes it difficult to breath when working out. Taking ephedrine and it helps but really want some Clenbuterol.


----------



## lycan Venom

Feeling great again. The gear is kicking back in and the ***S dissipated. Overall mood is elevated as well. Tren is kind of making me breath hard but nothing new. Starting to really go at it on the weights again.


----------



## lycan Venom

Started renovating my condo with fresh paint and replacement of carpet of appliances. What I thought would be a cake job turned into a pain in the ass. The process is a good cardio workout for sure. Still hitting the weights but had to take a break from jiujitsu and other cardio since my time has been tied up. Waking up a bit stiff in the hands and my rotator cuff bothering me but not too bad. Between lifting carpet and moving 5 gal paint buckets around, I wake up feeling like I went through a sports hell week.


----------



## lycan Venom

Sorry for the MIA. I was busy prepping my house for an important meeting with the county to get my son in house support services (caretaker) so I can either get paid for being his full time caretaker or hire one so I can find a job and continue building my business. Also was training 4hrs a day in Jiujitsu prepping for a local competition to represent my school/gym. My body is doing great. The gear has really helped me to lean out and increase strength. Endurance picked up a lot too.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright everyone, fast walking a heavily inclined 3 miles in under 27 minutes which is about a 9 minute mile. It has helped to build up stamina greatly and helped with calf development. I am no longer breathing like a donkey during jiujitsu practices! I am seeing more definition (tone) in my upper body and strength has me feeling like Batman on Bane's Juice. I have a slight irritation in my right shoulder but between Ibuprofen and CBD I am managing the pain. It hasn't limited my range of motion thankfully.


----------



## lycan Venom

Jiujitsu drills have become easier and training partners are saying I'm growing (getting big fast) and I am stronger. It's all coming together now! Steadily lifting weights and being mindful of my shoulder but no issues other than just muscle tightness and feeling trapped in my skin. Cardio is steadily improving and I'm happy I can actually do it without feeling like I'm going to die.


----------

